# Angel selbst gebaut



## schelli (17. Dezember 2002)

Wer von euch hat schon einmal eine Angel selbst gebaut ??
und wer hat eventuell ein paar Tipps ?? Ich baue meine Angeln zum großteil selbst und bin mehr als zufrieden.


----------



## hardy (17. Dezember 2002)

hi schelli
als ich noch kind war, habe ich das auch gemacht, haselnussstecken aus dem busch geholt, strippe und haken dran, einen federkiel mit kork und fertig war die angel.
nehme mal an, das du sowas nicht meinst.
trotzden wäre es schön, wenn du angel mal konkretisieren würdest. willst du auch den blank selber machen, oder nur einen fertigen blank mit ringen bestücken oder was?

gruss hary


----------



## Bergi (17. Dezember 2002)

Ein bekannter von mir macht aus fertigen blanks seine Casting und Fliegenruten selbst!
Geile Teil!

Bergi


----------



## Rotauge (17. Dezember 2002)

Hi Schelli,

wenn Du deine Angeln selber baust, dann gib doch mal deine Tips zum Besten. Kannst ja mal eine Grundanleitung hier ins Forum stellen. Vielleicht auch mit Bildern.

 :m


----------



## schelli (17. Dezember 2002)

@hardy   ich nehme natürlich fertige Blanks verschiedener Hersteller 1a Qualität du kannst nämlich auch b Ware beziehen 

@bergi   die Angeln sind wirklich allererste sahne ABER es MUSS ABSOLUT KORREKT GEARBEITET werden sonst kannst du das Teil gleich in die Tonne treten  :c  :c  :c 

@ rotauge   ich werds mal versuchen wird aber ein bisschen dauern weil Rutenbau kann man kaum erklären es muss einen gezeigt werden sonst wird das mit sicherheit nix (hab die Erfahrung selbst gemach  :c )


----------



## hardy (17. Dezember 2002)

@ schelli,

habe mit 1b-ware nicht so die guten erfahrungen gemacht. wenn man natürlich harrison, century ,hardy oder andere luxusblanks beziehst, dann ist 1b -qualität besser als genügend; wegen eines kleinen lackflecks ist das eben nicht 1a!
bin gespannt auf deinen bericht!
gruss hardy


----------



## Franky (17. Dezember 2002)

@ Schelli:

Welcome on Board! 

Ich gehöre auch zu den Wahnsinnigen, die das eine oder andere Stöckchen schon gebastelt haben und bin an anderen Erfahrungsberichten sehr interessiert. :m


----------



## hsobolewski (17. Dezember 2002)

Wie schon viele gelesen haben, habe ich schon vile Radschläge in dieser richtung hin gegeben.
&quot;hardy&quot;
Hast du immer unsortierte 1B Blanks bestellt? Bei Sportex musst du schon ersten aktuelle Blanks bestellen und dann auch bei Bedarf konkrete Ruten. Damit habe ich in den letzten drei Jahren nur aller beste erfahrungen gemacht. Es stimmt zwar das man nicht jeden 1B Blank einem Anfänger in die Hand geben kann, aber sie sind wesendlich besser als ihr Ruf. Nur leider gibt es die schweren Blanks sehr selten.
Ich selber baue spetziel Feederruten als besonderheit. Nicht aus fertigen Blanks, sondern selbst zugeschnitten und entsprechend gezapft oder Überschub. Beim Bayrischen Board-Treffen hatte ich ja zwei dabei am Regen.


----------



## hardy (17. Dezember 2002)

@ hsobolewski,

mit sportex habe ich bisher &quot;nur&quot; so ab 300 gramm aufwärts gebaut. damit war ich in der regel zufrieden. ansonsten muss man ganz schön zirkeln, um den overlap halbwegs in die richtige richtung zu bekommen, weil die zweite wahl meistens ganz schön krumm ist!
(ausserdem war ich mal als händler bei sportex gelistet, ist leider schon ´ne weile her!)
gruss hardy


----------



## Udo Mundt (17. Dezember 2002)

Hallo Schelli!
Habe auch schon eine Reihe von Ruten gebaut. Sowei diverse
Umbauten.
Dann plaudere mal ein bißchen aus dem Nähkästchen :b


----------



## Bellyman (23. Dezember 2002)

Ich habe mir gerade eine Fliegenrute, # 10, 9&acute;, aus einem
alten DAM-Blank aufgebaut.
Alles Alte komplett runter, etwas gekürzt (war vorher 3 m)
und dann völlig neu beringt, Korkgriff, Rollenhalter und Fightingbutt. Im Prinzip ist die Rute wunderbar, lässt sich sehr gut werfen und hat genau das Rückrat das ich für Pollack und Co haben wollte. Nur die Lackierung der Ringe sieht nicht sehr professionell aus, lauter winzige Luftbläschen machen die Oberfläche teilweise rauh.
Sie wird zwar keinen Schönheitswettbewerb gewinnen aber mit Sicherheit gut Fische fangen  
Bellyman


----------



## hsobolewski (23. Dezember 2002)

Bellyman
Als kleiner Tip fuer das naechste mal. Nehme einen sehr feinen Pinsel. Dadurch wird dieses Blasenbilden verhindert. Es ist in den meisten Faellen nur eine Frage des feinen oefnen des Lakes. Dadurch kann eingeschlossene Luft entweichen. Trotzdem schaut es am schluss rund und klatt aus.


----------



## Udo Mundt (23. Dezember 2002)

@ Micha!
Ein hochwertiger Pinsel ist schon die halbe Miete.
Wichtig ist auch den Lack möglichst langsam anrühren uns nicht schaumig schlagen :q 
Dann den Lack nicht zu dick auftragen, lieber mehrere
dünne Lagen, dann kannst Du auch poröse Stellen nacharbeiten.
Noch ist kein Meister vom Himmel gefallen, nächstes mal wird es besser :m


----------



## schroe (23. Dezember 2002)

Hi Bellyman,
den Lack mit einem Hauch Spiritus verdünnen. Dann gibts keine Blasen, zumindest nicht bei Epoxyd Lacken.


----------



## Bellyman (23. Dezember 2002)

Super Leute vielen Dank für die Tips;
hatte tatsächlich einen &quot;Billigpinsel&quot;
2 Kompo-Lack vom &quot;feinsten&quot;, Bindungen mittlerweile fünf (5) x Lackiert und vorher 2 Minuten schaumig geschlagen; nächstes mal wird&acute;s besser :q 
Bellyman


----------



## masch1 (24. Dezember 2002)

Einzelne Blasen im Lack mit einem Föhn vorsichtig erwährmen solange der Lack noch nass ist er wird dadurch flüssig 
Nicht zu heiß und den Blank immer schön drehen #6 
Dann klappts auch mit den Blasen


----------



## Bellyman (29. Dezember 2002)

.....dem Blasen.....Masch1......dem


----------



## masch1 (29. Dezember 2002)

den Blasen ist schon richtig :q  :q Bellyman
ich will ja nicht in die Fänge der BFF geraten :q  :q  :q


----------



## fjordfisher (31. Dezember 2002)

Hallo ihr Spezialisten, ihr habt mich neugierig gemacht. Beabsichtige mir für die Saison 2003 eine neue Rute zu kaufen - arum nicht mal selber bauen.

Wo kann man das Zubehör (Blanks, Ringe, Rollenhalter etc.) kaufen. Gibt es das im Versandhandel oder muss schon ein kompetenter Händler vor Ort sein (oder bei OBI  :q  :q  :q ).

Habe mal gehört, dass jemand den Blank nach dem lackieren in eine Art Drehbank (sehr sehr langsam drehend) gespannt hat, damit der Lack gleichmäßig abtrocknen kann - ist da was dran ???

Viele Grüße und einen guten Rutsch wünscht

fjordfisher


----------



## Heringsbändiger (31. Dezember 2002)

@ fjordfischer:
Alles zum Basteln gibt es bei &quot;CMW&quot;, habe aber leider die Adresse gerade nicht zur Hand.
Eine &quot;Drehbank&quot; kann man gut aus V-förmigen Rutenauflagen mit Tischklemmen und einem Getriebemotor für diese Disco-Kugeln bauen. Der dreht so mit 1,5 min-1 schön langsam. Kaufen kann man den z.B. bei &quot;Conrad-Elektronik&quot;.  Die Rute sollte sich schon beim Lackieren drehen. Dadurch läßt sich der Lack viel gleichmäßiger auftragen.


----------



## Udo Mundt (31. Dezember 2002)

Info gibt es hier www.cmw-angeln.de  #h 
Um den Bindelack langsam trocknen zu lassen, genügt es,
wenn man den Blank alle 30 sek. innerhalb der ersten 5 min. um 180 Grad dreht.


----------



## hsobolewski (31. Dezember 2002)

Wenn schon Namen genant werden,dann sollte man &quot;den Rutenbauer&quot; nicht vergessen. Neumann Sven aus Gross-Gerau. Die Tele.Nr. ist 0615286062 (aber erst ab 17Uhr anrufen) Der war lange Zeit der einzige der Sachlich richtige Info raus gab. Und immer sehr hilsbereit ist und war. Dies kann mann von Anderen nicht gerade sagen. Dort bekommt man alles zum Rutenbauen, auch Sachen die nur er hat.


----------



## torvoe (3. Januar 2003)

meun
hoffe das hört sich nicht nach werbung an!
hab mir einen sportex 1b blank gekauft, wg war mit 65gr angegeben. da der aufbau echt günstig war, wollt ich einen echten härtetest machen. bei meinem ersten hänger hab ich die rute unter voller aktion belastet und die 28er monoschnur zerrissen. die schnur war neu und ist in der mitte zerrissen.


----------



## schelli (7. Januar 2003)

Sind wirklich ein paar tolle Tipps dabei  :z 
Zum Lackieren den Lack absolut langsam anrühren, wenn er schon schaumig geschlagen ist am besten gleich wegwerfen kann so nicht sauber verarbeitet werden.
Die Wicklungen unbedingt mit Farbfixaktiv einstreichen damit die Farbe auch im Zwirn bleibt und nicht verläuft.
Lackiert immer mit ziehmlich hochwertigen Pinseln, alles andere wird nichts gescheites.
Es ist ausreichend wenn der Blank langsam gedreht wird, bis ein gewisser Trocknungszustand erreicht ist. (Motor brauch ich bisher keinen dafür  :m )


----------



## hawk (7. Januar 2003)

Moin, moin,

es gibt - ohne Schleichwerbung machen zu wollen - vom Blinker ein Sonderheft zum Thema Rutenbau mit sehr detaillierten Arbeitsanleitungen. Ist nach meiner Meinung gerade für den ersten eigenen Rutenbau sehr empfehlenswert -hat mir jedenfalls sehr geholfen.

Gruß hawk


----------



## havkat (7. Januar 2003)

Moin!



> Die Wicklungen unbedingt mit Farbfixaktiv einstreichen



Davon rate ich ab!
Fixativ imprägniert den Faden, verhindert also die Aufnahme von Lack!
Sonst würde die Wicklung Lack aufsaugen und farblich stark nachdunkeln!
Aber genau die Aufnahme von Lack ist das A&O einer guten, *versiegelten* und haltbaren Ringbindung!
Ich mag´s eh nich so bunt auf meinen Ruten, verwende fast ausschließlich schwarze, braune oder dunkelrote Garne.
Wer´s büschn kräftiger mag sollte einen Farbton heller wählen als gewünscht und auf Fixativ verzichten.


----------



## Heringsbändiger (7. Januar 2003)

Genau!
Niemals Farbfixativ nehmen. Nach ein paar Jahren wird die Lackierung brüchig. Das sieht dann richtig unschön aus.


----------



## hsobolewski (7. Januar 2003)

Kann hierbei nur den beiden vor mir zustimmen. KEIN FARBFIXATIV verwenden. Wenns schon umbedingt sein muss dann einen Faden nehmen der imprgniert ist. Halte aber absolut davon nichts. Habe in meiner langjährigen Zeit schon manche Rute von Namhaften Herstellern die Bindung weg gemacht da durch unsachgemässes fixieren der Farbe nach eintringen von Feuchtigkeit in Haarrissen alles Milchig wurde. Ganz abgesehen davon das die Bindung hier durch wesendlich weniger abhaben kann. Haarrisse, Brüche und Abblätterungen sind eigendlich hierbei dann schon vorprogramiert. Und das Agument daas man die Farbe dann nicht mehr erkennen kann daas stimmt nicht ganz. Wenn genug Licht da ist, sieht man diese dann auch sauber. Die Quallität des Faden&acute;s entscheidet hier bei.


----------



## Udo Mundt (8. Januar 2003)

Habe da auch nochmal `ne Frage:
An einigen Ringwicklungen bekommt der Lack am Ende des Ringfußes Risse. Bei einer Nachfrage bei CMW bekam ich als Antwort: &quot;Das passiere bei ihren Ruten auch, da könne man nichts machen&quot;.
Eine recht unbefriedigende Antwort.
Was sagen unsere Rutenbauspezis dazu ;+


----------



## hsobolewski (8. Januar 2003)

Einfach ausgedrückt. Kann fast nicht vermieden werden das nach längeren Gebrauch an der Biegung des Ringfußes Haarrisse entstehen. Aber direkte Risse dörfen es nicht werden. Um vieleich etwas vorzubeugen, niemals in den Ringfussbiegung reinwickeln. Da hier immer eine Biegekraft dazu fürt das diese Risse unterstützt werden. Am Fussanfang wenn Risse entstehen ist es auf nicht ausreichendes Anfeilen des Fusses zurück zuführen. Aber beachdets bei starker und extremer Beanspruchung kann mann es fast nicht verhindert kleine feine Haarrisse zu bekommen. Darum mag ich keine Fexirten Fäden. Diese unterstützen dies noch masiv, da sie nicht sauber zueinander verkleben.


----------



## havkat (8. Januar 2003)

Genau so is dat!

Bei starker Blankbelastung kann der hält der Ringfuss die Biegekurve irgendwann nicht mehr mit und drückt von unten gegen den Lack. Wenn man´s beim Einbinden zu gut gemeint hat, s. hsobolewski, unterstützt man die Geschichte noch.

Ein bißchen Abhilfe schafft das sehr sorgfältige Anfeilen der Füsse. Die gefeilte Fase schön lang auslaufen lassen.
Zusätzlich kann man den Faden eine Nummer feiner wählen und legt eine Doppelwicklung über Kreuz.
Bei leichteren Ruten nehme ich eh nur Einsteger, vom Leitring abgesehen, da gibt´s die Probs nicht.


----------



## Udo Mundt (8. Januar 2003)

AB , da wird ihnen geholfen.
Danke Jungs#6 #6 #6 
Mit solchen Antworten kann ich was anfangen :m


----------



## Hamsterson (9. Januar 2003)

Moin!
Wo kann man die Blanks und alles was noch dazu gehört günstig kaufen? Wollte schon immer mir eine Rute zusammenbauen, habe mich aber noch nie getraut.
Es sollte eine Meforute werden, also 3,0m lang, 10-40g WG usw.
Gruß,
Hamsterson


----------



## fjordfisher (9. Januar 2003)

danke Jungs für die hervorragenden Tips - hilft mir weiter

fjordfisher


----------



## havkat (9. Januar 2003)

@Hamsterson

Hier   oder da .
Als Einsteiger würde ich dir zu einem Bausatz raten.
Sehr zu empfehlen ist das, bereits erwähnte, Buch. Vermeidet ärgerliche Fehler, die einem am Start unterlaufen.


----------



## Hamsterson (10. Januar 2003)

@havkat
Danke! Ich schau mal nach.


----------



## DozeyDragoN (12. Januar 2003)

Hi!

Als Rutenbaueinsteiger hab ich da mal ein paar Fragen an Euch:

1. Wenn ich mir einen Blank bestelle, kommt der schon lackiert an? Oder muß ich den noch lackieren, bevor ich die Ringe aufbinden möchte?

2. Wer kann mir Adressen oder Links zukommen lassen, wo man sich gute Blanks (Harrison, Century, Sportex) &quot;roh&quot; bestellen kann (allerdings schon lackiert)?

3. Gibt es irgendwo Blanks, die eine progrssive bis CPT Aktion haben und in 11,5&acute; erhältlich sind? Am besten so um 1,75lbs?

Habe mittlerweile ein fast fertiges Konstrukt einer Traumrute im Kopf, nur fehlt es mir noch an der &quot;Organisation&quot; des entsprechendem Blanks ....

Wäre prima, wenn Ihr mir da ein wenig weiterhelfen könntet!



MfG, DD


----------



## silentwatcher (12. Januar 2003)

@DozeyDragon

Die Blanks sind schon lackiert! Was Deine Blanksuche angeht, warum gerade 11,5&quot;? Dann kannst Du auch gleich eine 12&quot; nehmen! Auf die 15cm kommt´s auch nicht mehr an.
Da Du Harrison Blanks schon in betracht gezogen hattest,
könnte ich Dir die Harrison Primeur Zander empfehlen. Dürfte mit ihren 12&quot;, 1,75lbs und der parabolische Aktion Deinen Kriterien am nähesten kommen! Ein weiterer Vorteil von Harrison Blanks ist ihr geringes Gewicht!
Links wurden hier schon genug angegeben, musst Du gucken wo Du sie bekommst, denke aber, dass CMW den Blank haben dürfte, Sven Neumann bestimmt auch!

cya SW


----------



## DozeyDragoN (13. Januar 2003)

Hi!

Die Primeur Zander hatte ich auch schon im Visier. Weiß jemand, wie der Blank gefertigt ist (Kreuzwicklung, gewebt, o.ä.)? Ich würde gerne eine 11,5&acute; aufbauen, da mir 11&acute; zu klein ist, aber eine 12&acute; bei meiner (bißchen zu kleinen) Körpergröße schon ein bißchen zu lang ist, bzw.ich den Rollenhalter im Verhältnis zur Rute für mich zu weit hinten platzieren müßte ... 

Hat jemand eine Abbildung von dem Blank? Wäre prima... Wie würdet Ihr die Aktion genau beschreiben?


MfG, DD


----------



## Lenzibald (13. Januar 2003)

Mir stellt sich dabei die Frage ob es sich überhaupt auszahlt heute noch ne Rute selber zu bauen. Bei den Preisen und dem Angebot an Ruten kommt eine selbstgebaute doch relativ teuer wenn man gute Ringe will, Lack und so weiter.OK man hat ein einzigartiges Gerät oder auch nicht weil der Blank ja auch ein &quot;Massenprodukt&quot; ist.Ich für meinen teil kauf mir fertige Ruten im Abverkauf. Eine meiner Karpfenruten hat anstatt 400€ Listenpreis nur 60€ gekostet weils ein Auslaufmodell von Byron ist und ich denke das ich um 60€ keine Rute in der Qualität selber bauen kann.


----------



## DozeyDragoN (13. Januar 2003)

Hi,

mir geht es nicht darum, eine gute Rute einfach sehr preisgünstig zu kaufen. Viel mehr macht mir das Basteln/ Werkeln sehr viel Spass, so daß ich es doch auch bei meinem Hobby ausüben möchte. Zudem kann ich eine Rute so aufbauen, wie ich es möchte. Jedes einzelne Teil selbst bestimmen, die Farben der Bindungen selbst und nach eigenem Geschmack wählen... Um dann so ein wirklich unikates Einzelstück zu haben. Sicherlich hat man es einfacher, wenn man im Laden eine gute Rute erwirbt, aber selberbauen hat einfach seinen eigenen Reiz. Es ist schon fast ein eigenständiges Hobby...

MfG, DD


----------



## hsobolewski (13. Januar 2003)

Lenzibald
Frage mal einem der z.B. sehr viel Matchruten fischt und hier fuer auch bereit ist Geld auszugeben. Es gibt fast keinen auf dem Markt der sehr Hochwertige Matchruten verkauft und die eine Stangengenware ist. Die allermeisten sind Handgebaut ( von wem auch immer). Dieser Trend hat sich auch bei den Feederruten schon leicht getan. Es gibt in der Wurfgewichtsklasse bis 80gr. keine Hochwertigen Ruten. Eine Rute die z.B. eine Dichte des Kohlenfasermater von ab. 38mil. hat. Da ist feierabend auf dem Markt. Es gibt zwar Firmen die weben oder legen eine ganz kleine Matte des Materials bei und behaupten sie haben eine &quot;IM 8&quot; Material. Schwindel woh man hinschaut. Da braucht man nicht mal eine bestimmte Firma sagen. Oder schauen wir mal die an die mit der Fliege fischen. Dort ist es genauso. Und genau bei dieser Qualität hat man bei selbstbau sogar einen großen Finanziellen Vorteil. Aber in erster Linie macht es rießen Spaß. :z


----------



## havkat (13. Januar 2003)

Moin Dozey DragoN

Hab eine Eigenbau-Spinnrute aus ´nem Harrisonblank (Primeur Spin).
Sehr leicht u. schlank, Spiralwicklung.

Zu technischen Fragen, Harrisons betreffend, hilft dir vielleicht dieser Link weiter.


----------



## Udo Mundt (13. Januar 2003)

Hallo Lenzibald!
Sicherlich kann man eine fertige gute Rute viel günstiger im Laden kaufen, aber kaum eine die Deinen Wünschen voll entspricht. Wenn Du z.B. eine Rute vom 11,5&quot; haben willst, aber der Blank ist 12&quot; lang, hätte ich keine Bedenken ein Stück abzusägen.
Habe ich bei meiner BB-Rute auch gemacht.
Ein Rute selber bauen um Geld zu sparen ist als wenn man Angeln geht um billig Fisch zu haben. Kanste vergessen.
Ich baue meine Ruten, weil es mir Spaß macht und eine gute Alternative ist in der angeltechnischen Ruhezeit.
Ich gehe angeln um meine Freizeit in der Natur zu verbringen, mich mit Gleichgesinnten zu treffen und wenn es klappt ein frisches und hochwertiges Lebensmittel zu erbeuten, und nicht um Geld zu sparen. Also Lust zur Lücke :m


----------



## DozeyDragoN (13. Januar 2003)

Hi,
ich würde nie einen frischen Blank an einem Teil kürzen... Da hätte ich ja auf einmal verschieden lange Teile... wi3e sieht das denn aus   *G*

MfG, DD


----------



## hsobolewski (13. Januar 2003)

Bei etlichen blanks ist es absolud nicht radsam etwas ab zuschneiden. Da dadurch massiv in die Aktion der rute eingegriffen wird. Sie hat zwar so gut wie keine steigerung des Wurfgewichtes, wird aber haerter. Bei der Zander von Harrison Primeur ist das aber kein Problem. Hier ist die Spitze wesendlich laenger weich. Ach ja. Gerade Herrison bietet genug Blanks in diesen 11,5&acute; an. Nur weis ich nicht welche gerade dieses Wurfgewicht entsprechen.


----------



## schelli (14. Januar 2003)

Ich stimme euch voll zu, eine Rute zu bauen um Geld zu sparen kannste völlig vergessen.
Hier zählt 1 mal die Freude am basteln und eine Rute zu bauen die den eigenen Wünschen absolut entspricht.
Vielleicht kennt von euch noch wer Hersteller bei denen man
Blanks Ringe usw.. bestellen kann ausser bei C..  
 :z  :z  :z


----------



## masch1 (14. Januar 2003)

Schau mal in die Linkliste des AB da sind einige Links zu Händlern :m  :m


----------



## Lenzibald (14. Januar 2003)

Ich habe ja gesagt das man eine Einzigartige Rute hat wenn mans selber macht farbe wicklung Griff aber das ist so zeimlich alles das einzigartig ist den einen Blank fertigt keiner von hand die werden alle Maschinell hergestellt Auser eine gesplieste Rute die sind wirklich handarbeit auch nicht alle aber eine Brunner Fliegenrute ist mit sicherheit handarbeit sieht man auch am Preis.Um einen Kohlefaserblank herzustellen bedarf es teurer Maschinen.So einfach Matte legen und Harz drauf ist es nicht. Ich habe mir auch mal eine Fliegenrute selber gebaut Blank gekauft ringe gekauft Griff gekauft selber kannst nur mehr zusammenbauen einzig ich wollte eine mit max 2meter und die bekommt man fast nirgends in schnurklasse 5.


----------



## schroe (14. Januar 2003)

Die Aktion der Rute ist ebenfalls individuel veränderbar.
Platzierung des Overlap, des Rollenhalters, der Ringe, des Handgriffs. 
Anzahl der Ringe, Gewicht der Ringe, des Rollenhalters, bei leichteren Ruten sogar das Gewicht der Ringbindung, die  Ringbindungslänge, das Gewicht des aufgetragenen Bindungslackes, usw.

Bei gleichem verwendeten Blank, kann die fertige Rute viele Gesichter bekommen.


----------

